#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  Hij was mijn 1e. Wie kan mij na 5jaar het antwoord geven?!

## Nora19930911

Hoi allemaal

----------


## Aisha80

Als hij echt een goede islamitische jongen is en hij jou echt wilde, dan had hij jou niet ontmaagd voor het huwelijk. Hij is gewoon een smeerlap die nadenkt met zijn ...

----------


## SamirPlus

> Als hij echt een goede islamitische jongen is en hij jou echt wilde, dan had hij jou niet ontmaagd voor het huwelijk. Hij is gewoon een smeerlap die nadenkt met zijn ...


Go, Aisha!!  :Smilie: 
Luister naar haar! Cheb Khaled had het fout, met zijn "l'ecout moi"...  :tong uitsteken: 

Die jongen is inderdaad helemaal de weg kwijt en totaal niet Islamitisch, het is gewoon een duiveltje en ik begrijp niet hoe jij berhaupt zo verliefd kon zijn geworden op zo'n vies ventje.
Liefde maakt blind, h?
Werd je niet gewaarschuwd vanuit jouw omgeving of zijn omgeving? Ik vind dit maar een rare gebeurtenis...

Hahaha, er is volgens mij zo een gezegde van "waar twee geloven slapen op n kussen, daar slaapt de duivel tussen"...
Geloof is om mensen te behoeden en te waarschuwen, vrdat ze de fout ingaan, dus zodra je de fout in bent gegaan, dan moet je niet terug gaan vallen op het Geloof, want het Geloof heeft hier niet voor gezorgd, maar helpt je juist het verkeerde te herkennen en te negeren.
Dingen gebeuren gewoon in het leven en je hebt niet alles in de hand, dat hij de fout in is gegaan, daar hoef jij jouw hoofdje niet om te breken, maar laat hem er lekker in stikken joh, als hij dat zo graag wilt.
Ach ja, van fouten moet je gewoon leren, hopelijk en dan zul je dezelfde fout niet meer in de hand spelen.
Insha3ALLAH krijg je een geweldige Islamitische jongen of wat voor Geloof dan ook op jouw pad/ in jouw leven, die jou wel blij en gelukkig kan maken.

Beslammaa

----------


## Ihsanexx

> go, aisha!! 
> luister naar haar! Cheb khaled had het fout, met zijn "l'ecout moi"... 
> 
> die jongen is inderdaad helemaal de weg kwijt en totaal niet islamitisch, het is gewoon een duiveltje en ik begrijp niet hoe jij berhaupt zo verliefd kon zijn geworden op zo'n vies ventje.
> Liefde maakt blind, h?
> Werd je niet gewaarschuwd vanuit jouw omgeving of zijn omgeving? Ik vind dit maar een rare gebeurtenis...
> 
> Hahaha, er is volgens mij zo een gezegde van "waar twee geloven slapen op n kussen, daar slaapt de duivel tussen"...
> Geloof is om mensen te behoeden en te waarschuwen, vrdat ze de fout ingaan, dus zodra je de fout in bent gegaan, dan moet je niet terug gaan vallen op het geloof, want het geloof heeft hier niet voor gezorgd, maar helpt je juist het verkeerde te herkennen en te negeren.
> ...


sterk! 👌🏼

----------


## Mancave

> Is dit waar telt dit niet omdat ik geen moslim ben?


 Nee dat is het niet. De duivel die had hem even te pakken. Dit schijnt vaker voor te komen

----------

